
Show HN: Rapid Eye Movement Exercises - cesis
https://remfulness.com/
======
cesis
There are various REM based therapies (with various repeatability in studies).
Also anecdotally I find REM relaxing and calming, so I brought together a few
REM patterns as it is much easier to focus on actual pictures than tracking
imaginary objects.

------
Ghjklov
Awesome stuff. This is exactly what I need if I'm spending too much time in
front of a screen.

